# :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Touareg Bumper Guards (front and rear) - On Sale !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*OEM Touareg Bumper Guard (front) - $36.95*


*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*OEM Touareg Bumper Guard (rear) - $36.95*


----------



## VeeDub_6 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Touareg Bumper Guards (front and rear) - On Sale !!! ([email protected])*

Good deal, I have one in the front. Will order soon, how many do you have in stock?



_Modified by VeeDub_6 at 9:46 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We have a couple front and rears in stock that are ready to ship.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Any pics on the Touareg?


----------



## DervisevicVW (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM Touareg Bumper Guards (front and rear) - On Sale !!! ([email protected])*

Does it fit the 08 Touareg 2 V6 ???


----------



## WalkerStewart (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ArtieLange)*

Ditto. Photos of each mounted on an Egg would help make the decision easier.


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WalkerStewart)*

do these work with parking sensors?? if so i'll order.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (v8touareg)*

The link to the rear piece says right in the description: *Not for vehicles with parking aid*


----------



## VeeDub_6 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ArtieLange)*

I order the rear bumper guard, I have the front one.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR*

What a waste of money. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wnut (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (aircooled)*

curious as to why?
looks like a straight forward product?


----------



## WalkerStewart (Jan 25, 2004)

For the record, I do agree that that's a bit of an impolite comment. Just because one person may think it's not a necessary part doesn't mean it's okay to insult the poster.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (WalkerStewart)*

Thanks again for the orders everyone!


----------

